# Dexter's Lab



## Dexter (Sep 22, 2008)

Ok so I did'nt plan on doing another grow for some time as I don't really have a need right now. , Keen to try a few strains I have lying around that were gifted to me. also seeing as i've just discovered these mj boards I may as well have a go at a diary.

Medicine Man x  [Amnesia Haze x Neville's Haze x Amnesia Haze]
Jack Herer x [O'l Blue x Lavender]
Albert Walker x  [Amnesia Haze x Neville's Haze x Amnesia Haze]

I am told the Med Man x and AW x take around 100days
Only doing a couple of each this time round just for a lil look( 2 off each). See how much Sativa we have here.


----------



## BUDBHOY (Oct 16, 2008)

Hi Dexter looks sweet do you grow in hydro or soil


----------



## Killertea08 (Oct 16, 2008)

Good luck Dexter those are some interesting strains you have there 100 days  wow thats a long time.  Post lots of pictures im very curious about this grow! good luck dude.  Oh tell us how your growing them system nutes and lights.  thanks and happy growing.


----------



## Dexter (Oct 17, 2008)

BUDBHOY said:
			
		

> Hi Dexter looks sweet do you grow in hydro or soil



Thanks for stopping by and reminding me about this thread 
Seedlings are started in soil and I use DWC at the business end. Some will be outside as it is Spring here, so both.
Welcome to Marijuana Passion



			
				Killertea08 said:
			
		

> Good luck Dexter those are some interesting strains you have there 100 days  wow thats a long time.  Post lots of pictures im very curious about this grow! good luck dude.  Oh tell us how your growing them system nutes and lights.  thanks and happy growing.



Thanks for your interest Yeah 100days is long and I have to expect some to go longer. To answer your question as far as 
*System*: Non Recirc DWC
*Lighting*:Atm outdoor supplemented by 160w MH. Inside digital 600w HPS, likely to be 400w this time as I don't normally grow in Summer inside due to extreme heat issues
*Nutes*: Canna, and various additives

Cheers
Dexter:bong1:


----------



## canibanol cannonball (Oct 17, 2008)

:watchplant: more please


----------



## Dexter (Oct 17, 2008)

This is going to be an ongoing grow. Things may not go in a smooth linear transition from seed to bud as I recently moved interstate and am a little disorganised. Less capacity to grow outside(security) atm, and new place does'nt have AirCon so indoor flowering is difficult although I still have most of my gear.

I'm expecting this thread/project to take no less than 12 months
Blooming a 4-5 month long plant will be difficult with my travel comitments (the dam next yearwoohoo) and guests staying(You move away from friends and family and they all want to fly over and visit)

In that time I hoping to sex, mum, and flower all plants, both male and female(inc. seeds not yet germed). This time next year I should have done the first pollination. The _JHBL_ will likely be the first to get a full run in next few months.

Dexter:bong1:


----------



## Dexter (Oct 17, 2008)

*G**ermination: 
*The _JHBL_ germed as per usual in approx 30hrs  
_AWaze:_ These were very slow 5 days infact. They cracked and had small tails but after several days in soil still could not seem to remove seed case, had to assist by hand. Initial growth/sprouting slow
_Medaze: _Dissapointing, ended up using 3 seeds only to have one germ.
I will start some more shortly. 
I failed to use a heat mat and night time temps were still low, I'm hoping this and the Haze influence were the cause and not that the seeds have deteriorated in 2 years...Will soon find out.

I don't do much for seedlings. The best soil I have on hand, tap water, and I don't ph.
Plants are healthy enough atm..enjoying the sunshine although for sake of this thread I will transplant the four smallest into my mini 4way DWC this weekend just to speed things up a little.

Took pics yesterday after giving them first feed with Rhizotonic, responded well today greened up nicely.

Big groundswell today so i'm off for a surf
Dexter

:bong1:


----------



## Dexter (Oct 17, 2008)

Pic1: _JHBL_ (A+B)
Pic2: _AWaze_ (A+B)
Pic3: _Medaze_ (A)


----------



## canibanol cannonball (Oct 17, 2008)

its only just begun 
Ive germed old seed and found they can take a looong time


----------



## Dexter (Oct 19, 2008)

I transplanted the 4 smallest plants into a bubbler today to speed things up a little. 
Added Aqua Vega A+B (1/4 strenth) and Rhizotonic (1/2 strength)
The bubbler holds 14Lt to the bottom of the net pots.

*Transplanted*
AWaze (A+B)
Medaze (A+B)
JHBL (A)   ..... JHBL (B) is still in soil outside.


----------



## papabeach1 (Oct 19, 2008)

looking good... do you have 4 extra buckets to transplant in case those 4 plants in one bucket might getting crampy when they getting bigger? 

oh or..beautiful LST might do   I'm not sure about roots IMO would be ok? 
whats your option about it?


----------



## Dexter (Oct 19, 2008)

papabeach1 said:
			
		

> looking good... do you have 4 extra buckets to transplant in case those 4 plants in one bucket might getting crampy when they getting bigger?



I do not Flower in this. Their just donor plants for clones and sexing



			
				papabeach1 said:
			
		

> oh or..beautiful LST might do   I'm not sure about roots IMO would be ok?
> whats your option about it?



The roots will be fine, I will post pics when they come through the net pots.
Re: LST.. Won't be using it much (a little by hand) as it has little purpose funtion for the aims/goals of this grow.

Thanks for stopping by
Dexter


----------



## Disco94 (Oct 20, 2008)

And they're off!!!  Gonna pull up a chair for this one brother.


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Oct 23, 2008)

just stopped in to say  hey...and now ill take a seat and watch...thanks


----------



## Disco94 (Nov 12, 2008)

ostpicsworthless:


----------



## Dexter (Nov 26, 2008)

will post some updates over the weekend .. hopefully, all are cloned


----------

